# Meet Lapis & Opal (Operation Rescue Betta)



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello one and all, 

As some of you may know I have been following a Sorority Tank that a friend has set up. Today I popped along to see the tank, and it is beautiful. 40 Gallon with 15 Females, 7 Albino Corydora, 12 or so Rasbora. Anyways, the Females have been fighting and there is no will or desire to separate into smaller tanks. So I popped along at lunch time and picked out two of the worst bullies in the tank.

First is Lapis, a HMPK (I think) female. I cannot really tell her body colour due to the Stress Stripes that are all over her, however she does have a fantastic purple wash to her, my camera phone however separates this into red and blue. Probably the quickest Betta I have seen. So so fast. Currently sat in a 2G Heated Tank with Resin and Silk plants and a poorly Echinodorus Reni. I will continue to do daily/every other daily small water changes (10-20%) until I can pick up a small filter for the tank. 

Next we have my personal favourite fish, Opal. again I think HMPK female. White body, red fins. She is currently in my planted Fluval Spec III (spare) I was using this tank to propagate my plants but now has an occupant. I'm not sure about this but she is so much smaller than the other fish in the tank, she seems considerably younger but is very very aggressive and territorial (Have to be careful of my hands in her tank- to not stress her out) however she seems to have unclamped already in her new home.

Now to look for suitable Tanks to Divide!


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Awww. Poor little nibblets. They must have been so stressed.
Very glad you have given these two a good home.

Hopefully the sorority will settle a bit now.

Maybe it was just too many in the tank?

Would love to see the 40g though... that is the kind of tank I have always wanted... still want... and am very unlikely to ever have.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

bluesamphire said:


> Awww. Poor little nibblets. They must have been so stressed.
> Very glad you have given these two a good home.
> 
> Hopefully the sorority will settle a bit now.
> ...


I hope it will, I took the two most aggressive (and stressed) fish that i witnessed in the hope that it will settle the community down a bit now. I'm not sure about the amount from what little I have read it seems that he was following generally accepted advise(overstock as opposed to understock). I've always wanted to try a Sorority tank but never had the space, money, spares or knowledge to attempt to try it. It was a beautiful tank though, I will get a photograph of it if i ever visit again. 

On the plus side I have a nice collection of Bettas now


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Opal is a Cambodian...my favorite pattern. Cannot wait to see Lapis when she settles down.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Opal is a Cambodian...my favorite pattern. Cannot wait to see Lapis when she settles down.


When I decided to get into Betta fish, I researched so so much. I feel in love with Cambodians, they look so striking. Then I saw the price and decided that I would give another fish a happy home (very expensive IMHO looking at £25.00 per fish) and got Kojin. Pretty much gave up on the idea of getting one, then this happens. What a great day.

Lapis is improving slowly, the stress stripes are less pronounced this morning, she has fed (from finger tip) and we had a very very short flare session this morning. She also keenly follows my finger and watches me work. Interestingly on her left flank it seems that most of the stripe has vanished, it looks as though someone painted a small section of her a light tan during the night. 

Opal is really a beautiful girl, I might need to re arrange the tanks so I can get some work done, I just been watching her all morning so far lol. She does seem to enjoy the plants, there is a serious amount of plant detritus in the tank this morning, had to replant some Lileaopsis and Staurgyne's this morning when I got in. She is still very shy, doesn't eat as keenly as Lapis (has had 3 pellets this morning Lapis has had 5 and is busy looking for more - fatty) but not when I am near or over the tank. However she is active so I have no major worries. Although she does seem to dwell on the bottom of the tank.

This is where she established herself in the Sorority, do you think it could be a hangover type behaviour? (learned Condition if you will)


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Who wants to see the improvement after only two days? Both of these have been in tank that are 78F and have had the lights off since I added them. I spoke to the sorority tank guy last night, it seems that his tank has calmed down since the removal. I'm keeping my fingers crossed as I am now officially 100% unable to take in any more fish for the time being until I upgrade my office tank (soon i hope). 

Most of the striping has gone from Lapis now and her colour is slowly starting to come back. You can kind of see the purple colouration on the 1st picture. She is eating very well and active in her little silk plant. Apologies for the dried water marks on the tank, today is water change and maintenance day and I was just happy to show her off. Very excited about this fish as I have 0 idea what she will look like. She is a very playful little fish, she has already learned how to beg for food. If you are wondering about the white foam, I can only place this tank here on my desk and this 1 side gets a lot of sunlight throughout the day. The easiest option was the Pond Filter foam (I will be using this as an divider in larger tanks) plus RCS and Baby Shrimp love it. Also she loves this heater, does not stray too far from it, except for food.

Next we have Opal from this morning (White foam is HMF filter in this tank-my RCS are berrying in this at the minute and the only filter I have for this 2G lowest setting is over 200 times the flow rate so needs baffling) She really is becoming so active. I think that she is possibly the fastest fish that I have seen. In between darting around the tank and following my finger she swims through hoops for food and likes to watch me work from her position on her leaf(top leave nearest front) where she watches me work with great interest. She also really likes splashing on the surface, so that is now all but 1 Betta fish that likes Shallow area's. I feel I need shares in a local Quarry


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It is amazing what the removal of stress will do for fish; well, all critters. They look great is such a short time. Well done!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It is amazing what the removal of stress will do for fish; well, all critters. They look great is such a short time. Well done!


Thank you, they're getting a 60L this weekend. I plan on splitting it and adding these two at either side of my Male Ouro. They still have another 11 days in Quarantine to complete so will have enough time to get everything set up for the big move in. 

The other plus is that I really want a Crypt only tank and have found some great deals online on bunches of Crypts.....


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

I love crypts. Don’t have enough of them. Yet. But then there isn’t enough room. Ever. :grin2:

Those two little ladies are looking great considering how short a time they have been with you. Great job.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Well currently everything needs cutting and splitting. My Java Fern alone I filled a 5cm pot with clippings alone. And I need to split the crypts and anubias


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Good Evening one and all.

Man am I bad at keeping these things up to date. (Mods. Any chance this can be combined with my Journal? - big ask I know)

Anyhow realised that I had not shown off Opal in a little while. Lapis is doing good but she still shows signs of stress. I cannot work out why so in a dark tank with silk plants. She is active and eagerly eats so I'm going to grow something over the tank. Have a root system for her to hang out in. Pothos or sweet potato most likely.

She has definitely filled out in an interesting way.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

So I'm now fairly certain that Opal is Male, managed a short flaring session today. Also what I had discounted as a combination of gulps collecting in my flow I have confirmed as a bubble nest today. He's stuck with his sisters for a while and now can break free.

Incredible to see this since I pulled him from a sorority a month ago


----------

